# Loser/Sucker/Pringado



## Penyafort

Deixant de banda catanyolades com "_pringat_", quin terme faríeu servir per anomenar aquella persona a qui sempre li toca el rebre? Hi ha cap manera més col·loquial de referir-se a algú que és tot sovint l'ase dels cops?

L'Optimot ofereix com a possibilitats _desgraciat _i _passerell_. Per a mi, desgraciat és un mot massa polisèmic i passerell té a veure amb algú que és novell o ingenu, més que no pas un "_pringat_". Però trobeu que s'escauen? Se us en acut cap altre?


----------



## Dymn

_Matat _és sinònim o gairebé sinònim de _pringat_, però és clar, amb tota probabilitat també és un calc del castellà... Fa temps que el català ha perdut capacitat productiva pel que fa al llenguatge col·loquial.


----------



## Circunflejo

Això de desgraciat també és molt semblant al castellà desgraciado. Malastruc seria una bona alternativa a desgraciat. Per a pringat, al Alcover-Moll hi és cavall blanc que potser sigui prou parescut (al significat de _pringat_) però crec que ja no es fa servir.



Penyafort said:


> passerell té a veure amb algú que és novell o ingenu, més que no pas un "_pringat_".


Ingenu ja va bé amb la definició de _pringado _que dona el DRAE, però no pas amb el sentit amb el que li vols fer servir.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Fa temps que el català ha perdut capacitat productiva pel que fa al llenguatge col·loquial.



No hem de caure en el desànim. No pot ser que els últims renecs nostrats es quedessin al doblatge de Bola de Drac. La capacitat hi era, i encara hi és en moltes viles, però passa que es consideren localismes o bé expressions mancades de força perquè no les sentim als referents que haurien d'usar-les. Jo no és que sigui de renegar cada dia, però així que puc miro de deixar-ne anar una ben catalana si el context no la fa massa estranya. Sovint l'entonació i l'èmfasi ho són tot. 



Circunflejo said:


> Això de desgraciat també és molt semblant al castellà desgraciado.



Coincideix però és una paraula catalana de soca-rel que també trobem en portuguès i italià. Pot fer-se servir naturalment, el problema que li veig és que sovint es fa servir per a algú dissortat o té un sentit massa general.



Circunflejo said:


> Malastruc seria una bona alternativa a desgraciat.



És una paraula preciosa perquè té a veure amb els mals astres i els desastres. Però és l'equivalent al castellà "gafe", paraula que malauradament també s'ha tornat d'ús habitual en el català col·loquial en comptes del bell malastruc i la malastrugança.



Circunflejo said:


> Per a pringat, al Alcover-Moll hi és cavall blanc que potser sigui prou parescut (al significat de _pringat_) però crec que ja no es fa servir.



Ostres, aquesta sí que és bona i no l'havia sentida mai! A més, l'exemple que s'hi dona sembla realment referir-se al que ve a ser un "pringat". Tant de bo es fes servir, tot i que diria que no l'entendria gairebé ningú. Però molt bona, me l'apunto!


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> el bell malastruc


Bell i vell.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquesta assolellada mediterrània empram _cap de turc_ que no té res a veure amb el “cabeza de turco” castellà, emperò cada cop se sent manco. Això diu el DCVB:
—Cap de turc: persona o cosa contra la qual actua tothom. _Ella era el cap de turc vers on es dirigien els dards._


----------



## Agró

Penyafort said:


> (...) quin terme faríeu servir per anomenar aquella persona a qui sempre li toca el rebre? Hi ha cap manera més col·loquial de referir-se a algú que és tot sovint l'ase dels cops?


A les Terres de l'Ebre navarreses en diuen *"capacico (de) las hostias"* i això m'ha fet pensar a *cabàç*. Buscant, buscant, he trobat una expressió barcelonina que fan/feien servir per als poca-soltes: *cabàç de les dotze*, mai sentida, però.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Per aquesta assolellada mediterrània empram _cap de turc_ que no té res a veure amb el “cabeza de turco” castellà


Doncs el exemple que ens has posat es pot entendre amb el sentit castellà de l'expressió sense cap problema... si no es coneix la definició de l'expressió en català, és clar.


Agró said:


> he trobat una expressió barcelonina que fan/feien servir per als poca-soltes


Però un poca-solta no és un pringat, és una altra cosa.


----------



## Dymn

_Fracassat _potser?


----------



## Bevj

I *soca?*
O es només una persona ximple?


----------



## Dymn

Bevj said:


> O es només una persona ximple?


Sí, massa poc específic.


----------



## Bevj

Dymn said:


> Sí, massa poc específic.



Gràcies.
He preguntat als meus fills (catalans per naixement) i ambdos diuen _matat_ o _pringao._
Es interessant perque no tenen cap influència castellana en el seu entorn.


----------



## Circunflejo

Bevj said:


> He preguntat als meus fills (catalans per naixement) i ambdos diuen _matat_ o _pringao._
> Es interessant perque no tenen cap influència castellana en el seu entorn.


Si en @Penyafort diu que pringat és una 'catalonyada', pringao potser li faci plorar directament (i no pas d'emoció).


----------



## Bevj

Tens tota la raó.
Però desgraciadament es diu


----------



## Dymn

Bevj said:


> Gràcies.
> He preguntat als meus fills (catalans per naixement) i ambdos diuen _matat_ o _pringao._
> Es interessant perque no tenen cap influència castellana en el seu entorn.


Han de viure ben encapsulats per no tenir cap influència castellana  Encara que no sentissin gens de castellà mai, el català que beuen sí que va arrossegant tota la influència del castellà al llarg de les dècades i dels segles.

En el cas del llenguatge col·loquial segur que no parlem de segles, és un dels àmbits lèxics que més s'ha anat castellanitzant, segurament des del franquisme amb la influència de la televisió, i perquè per naturalesa canvia molt ràpid. Ara mateix en aquest cas pots estar segura que "_loser_" directament en anglès es diu molt més que qualsevol alternativa _nostrada_ que puguem oferir.


----------



## Penyafort

Moltíssimes gràcies per totes les respostes i suggeriments!



Circunflejo said:


> Si en @Penyafort diu que pringat és una 'catalonyada', pringao potser li faci plorar directament (i no pas d'emoció).





Doncs ves per on, sovint trobo millor que no es naturalitzi la paraula, perquè així es veu molt més que encara que es digui no forma part ben bé de la llengua. (Aquesta pseudonaturalització em sona igual de malament quan la fan amb mots anglesos en castellà: me tiene juqueao, vamo a janguiar...)



Dymn said:


> En el cas del llenguatge col·loquial segur que no parlem de segles, és un dels àmbits lèxics que més s'ha anat castellanitzant, segurament des del franquisme amb la influència de la televisió, i perquè per naturalesa canvia molt ràpid. Ara mateix en aquest cas pots estar segura que "_loser_" directament en anglès es diu molt més que qualsevol alternativa _nostrada_ que puguem oferir.



Jo no crec que sigui impossible, sinó que els referents del registre col·loquial parlen castellà en una majoria abassegadora. La gent gran bé que deia _busson _i _sello _i són paraules que s'han pogut revertir gràcies a l'escola i els mitjans. Suposo que és més fàcil quan parlem de mots del registre estàndard però tot i així si poc a poc els nous referents anessin "recuperant" alguna de les que segueixen vives -tampoc no fa tant que malparit i carallot, per dir-ne dues, eren habituals- o creant-ne de noves i pròpies, fent-les servir sovint, estic convençut que la cosa aniria canviant.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> juqueao





Penyafort said:


> janguiar


 Vols dir que això és castellà? Mare de Déu, Senyor!


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Jo no crec que sigui impossible, sinó que els referents del registre col·loquial parlen castellà en una majoria abassegadora. La gent gran bé que deia _busson _i _sello _i són paraules que s'han pogut revertir gràcies a l'escola i els mitjans. Suposo que és més fàcil quan parlem de mots del registre estàndard però tot i així si poc a poc els nous referents anessin "recuperant" alguna de les que segueixen vives -tampoc no fa tant que malparit i carallot, per dir-ne dues, eren habituals- o creant-ne de noves i pròpies, fent-les servir sovint, estic convençut que la cosa aniria canviant.


Bé, jo no dic que sigui _impossible_, tot i que a mi m'és bastant igual sincerament. El "problema" com dius és que la gran major part de l'oci audiovisual es fa en castellà i quan es fa en català, naturalment no hi ha el mateix seguiment a les normes que per exemple en un telenotícies. A més una paraula del registre estàndard a l'estar desprovista de connotacions és molt més fàcil d'adoptar ni que sigui de manera forçada, amb el típic exemple del "_busson_" bàsicament la gent va aprendre que estava "mal dit" i no va costar gaire començar a dir "_bústia_". Amb un insult o una paraulota no li pots inocular "cirúrgicament" el to col·loquial, qui l'adopta ho fa perquè l'ha vist utilitzat de tal manera.

D'aquests dos exemples que has dit, "_malparit_" deu ser l'únic insult pròpiament català (_malparido _existeix però a Espanya es diu poc) que podria fer servir jo de manera no-irònica. "_Carallot_" ja no tant.



Penyafort said:


> Doncs ves per on, sovint trobo millor que no es naturalitzi la paraula, perquè així es veu molt més que encara que es digui no forma part ben bé de la llengua. (Aquesta pseudonaturalització em sona igual de malament quan la fan amb mots anglesos en castellà: me tiene juqueao, vamo a janguiar...)


És una manera de veure-ho, però no deixa de ser un pas més en la castellanització. Els joves d'ara quan agafen paraules del castellà ja ni les adapten de cap manera, la _o_ final la deixen tal qual. Abans això no era així, si no la immensa majoria de castellanismes en _-o_ no els pronunciaríem /u/ en català central. El propi nom del dictador _Franco, _pronunciat _Francu _a l'època, n'és un exemple.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> Els joves d'ara quan agafen paraules del castellà ja ni les adapten de cap manera, la _o_ final la deixen tal qual.


Molt ebrenc això, no? Vull dir que això de deixar les o s'ha fet tradicionalment a Les Terres de L'Ebre, no?


----------



## Dymn

És clar, a tot el català occidental i en mallorquí no hi ha cap motiu per neutralitzar la o dels castellanismes perquè no és una característica d'aquests dialectes, jo parlo del català central.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Amb un insult o una paraulota no li pots inocular "cirúrgicament" el to col·loquial, qui l'adopta ho fa perquè l'ha vist utilitzat de tal manera.



Hi estic d'acord. El fet és que ara fins i tot a les parts col·loquials dels doblatges acaben triant calcs del castellà, cosa que no feien fa uns anys. Jo sí trobo que els mitjans de comunicació haurien d'adoptar certa responsabilitat al respecte, tal com feien al començament. La creença que això resta espontaneïtat em sembla errònia, és una qüestió d'hàbits.



Circunflejo said:


> Molt ebrenc això, no? Vull dir que això de deixar les o s'ha fet tradicionalment a Les Terres de L'Ebre, no?



Com ha dit en Dymn, els occidentals no fan la reducció vocàlica, per tant això és normal. Però justament a l'Ebre la conversió de la jota castellana en una /k/ (_maco_, _quefe_...) era habitual fins fa ben poc. Ara fins i tot ells diuen _pijo._


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> És clar, a tot el català occidental i en mallorquí no hi ha cap motiu per neutralitzar la o dels castellanismes perquè no és una característica d'aquests dialectes, jo parlo del català central.





Penyafort said:


> Com ha dit en Dymn, els occidentals no fan la reducció vocàlica, per tant això és normal.



Jo volia dir que potser sigui influència ebrenca (o del català occidental); és a dir que el català central ha begut del occidental. Vull dir, el jovent que parla catalá central coneix el català occidental, ho ha sentit on sigui i no ve pas aqueixa_ o_ com un tret 100% castellà, ho sent, malgrat que sigui una mica, com català també. Evidentment, també pot ser que jo tingui molta imaginació; és més, pot ser que això sigui ho més probable.



Penyafort said:


> maco


Això és diu per tot arreu, no? Amb so final de o, o amb so final de u.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Jo volia dir que potser sigui influència ebrenca (o del català occidental); és a dir que el català central ha begut del occidental. Vull dir, el jovent que parla catalá central coneix el català occidental, ho ha sentit on sigui i no ve pas aqueixa_ o_ com un tret 100% castellà, ho sent, malgrat que sigui una mica, com català també. Evidentment, també pot ser que jo tingui molta imaginació; és més, pot ser que això sigui ho més probable.



Sí, és el més probable. De fet, hi pots pujar de peus. 

Passa el mateix amb les neutres dels mots en -e. Es veu molt la paraula presa del castellà perquè, enlloc de neutralitzar, es pronuncia e tancada, com en castellà (el _cole_, la _tele_, el _jefe_...). També coincideix amb l'occidental, però no hi té res a veure.



Circunflejo said:


> Això és diu per tot arreu, no? Amb so final de o, o amb so final de u.



Sí.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Hi estic d'acord. El fet és que ara fins i tot a les parts col·loquials dels doblatges acaben triant calcs del castellà, cosa que no feien fa uns anys. Jo sí trobo que els mitjans de comunicació haurien d'adoptar certa responsabilitat al respecte, tal com feien al començament. La creença que això resta espontaneïtat em sembla errònia, és una qüestió d'hàbits.


Bé, sí, jo parlava més de gent que fa continguts per lliure a Instagram, a Youtube o a on sigui, en doblatges lògicament sí que hi ha d'haver uns certs estàndards lingüístics (els que siguin).

Entenc el tema dels hàbits però com dius el fet que l'oci sigui majoritàriament en castellà fa que, per molt pulcres que siguin amb la llengua, el llenguatge que fan servir no s'estén perquè no ho mira ni sa mare (especialment entre els joves que ara mateix poca televisió convencional consumeixen). Suposo que s'hauria de debatre cas per cas, però per exemple "_fucking_" com s'ha de traduir? Els doblatges espanyols antics ho traduïen per "_jodido_" però això es poc natural, com també ho seria "_fotut_" en català. Al final jo penso que la millor opció és "_puto_" (llevat que sigui en un entorn on el personatge s'hagi de censurar, on potser "_coi de_" aniria bé), però bé, ells sabran.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> el fet que l'oci sigui majoritàriament en castellà fa que, per molt pulcres que siguin amb la llengua, el llenguatge que fan servir no s'estén perquè no ho mira ni sa mare (especialment entre els joves que ara mateix poca televisió convencional consumeixen).



Sí. Però és el peix que es menja la cua. No miren continguts en català perquè la gent que els podria fer els fa en castellà perquè no hi ha gent que miri continguts en català.



Dymn said:


> Suposo que s'hauria de debatre cas per cas, però per exemple "_fucking_" com s'ha de traduir? Els doblatges espanyols antics ho traduïen per "_jodido_" però això es poc natural, com també ho seria "_fotut_" en català. Al final jo penso que la millor opció és "_puto_" (llevat que sigui en un entorn on el personatge s'hagi de censurar, *on potser "coi de" aniria bé*), però bé, ells sabran.



_Coi de_ és eufemisme per _cony de_, que és l'equivalent d'aquest "fucking" o "puto". Veus, això que dius n'és un bon exemple. No entenc què hi ha de "més fort" en dir "fucking" o "puto" que en dir "cony de" (o el panromànic "de merda"), tret del simple fet que la paraula anglesa i la castellana la sentim mil vegades més al dia.  La freqüència fa l'hàbit. 

Altra cosa que no deixa de sorprendre'm és els nivells de dependència als quals hem arribat en això del calc, mentre paradoxalment les varietats del castellà no necessiten pas fer-ho de país a país. Pel que es veu, nosaltres no sabem dir "el puto pijo" de cap altra manera, però te'n vas a Mèxic o l'Argentina i ells et diuen "pinche fresa" o "concheto del orto" sense cap problema.


----------



## Dymn

Penyafort said:


> Sí. Però és el peix que es menja la cua. No miren continguts en català perquè la gent que els podria fer els fa en castellà perquè no hi ha gent que miri continguts en català.


Sí, és així. Realment a Youtube que m'hi vaig entretenir un dia la presència del català és negligible. No pretenem equiparar-nos amb una llengua global com el castellà però continuem molt per sota d'altres llengües més petites i amb una certa situació de diglòssia com l'estonià o el letó.



Penyafort said:


> _Coi de_ és eufemisme per _cony de_, que és l'equivalent d'aquest "fucking" o "puto". Veus, això que dius n'és un bon exemple. No entenc què hi ha de "més fort" en dir "fucking" o "puto" que en dir "cony de" (o el panromànic "de merda"), tret del simple fet que la paraula anglesa i la castellana la sentim mil vegades més al dia. La freqüència fa l'hàbit.


Sí, això, i que quan un cop han penetrat entre el jovent les alternatives catalanes queden com a cosa de gent gran i perden el seu valor emfàtic. El "_de merda_" pot ser una bona alternativa en alguns casos, que també es fa servir en castellà és clar.



Penyafort said:


> Altra cosa que no deixa de sorprendre'm és els nivells de dependència als quals hem arribat en això del calc, mentre paradoxalment les varietats del castellà no necessiten pas fer-ho de país a país. Pel que es veu, nosaltres no sabem dir "el puto pijo" de cap altra manera, però te'n vas a Mèxic o l'Argentina i ells et diuen "pinche fresa" o "concheto del orto" sense cap problema.


Sí, jo també m'hi vaig fixar, irònicament un dels temes més castellanitzats en català és dels que presenta més diferències entre varietats del castellà. També podem parlar de tecnologia moderna (_cotxe, mòbil, ordinador = coche, móvil, ordenador =! auto/carro, celular, computadora_). El punt en comú és que són parts del lèxic que canvien molt de pressa, en un moment on la comunitat hispana ja estava fragmentada però en què nosaltres tenim més exposició al castellà que mai. El que penso és que una comunitat lingüística no té per què ser cap "unitat" a l'hora d'evolucionar, ho és la societat. La llengua s'adapta i la realitat és que un català i un castellà del segle XXI o XX tenen molt més en comú entre ells que qualsevol d'aquests dos amb un mexicà o un argentí.


----------

